

Could you pass a US citizenship test? - pan69
http://www.csmonitor.com/USA/2011/0104/Could-you-pass-a-US-citizenship-test/Who-signs-bills

======
coryroush
No, I didn't pass the test. Mainly because I gave up 10 questions in because
the CSM couldn't be bothered to put more than one question on a page, and the
site's innumerable ads and Meebo bar made each pageload seem like an eternity.

I think I could have made it through the lines at Ellis Island faster.

